# Die neuen Lowrance X-4 Echolote sind da



## Echolotzentrum (20. Dezember 2010)

Ab sofort kann das neue Lowrance X-4 und X-4 Pro Echolot bei uns im Online-Shop bestellt werden. 








*Lowrance X-4 Echolot* 

*Der günstige Lowrance X-4 Fishfinder, ausgerüstet mit der bewährten Lowrance **Fischfinder Technologie.*
*Display Eigenschaften: *


4" (10.2 cm) Film SuperTwist LCD
240Vx160H Pixel Auflösung
Hintergrundbeleuchtung
4 Graustufen
*Echolot Eigenschaften: *


maximale Wassertiefe ca. 180 m
800 Watt peak-to-peak Leistung
200 kHz Heckgeber mit 60° Öffnungswinkel und eingebautem Temperatursensor
Advanced Signal Processing (Automatic ASP) für beste Bildqualität
patentierte GRAYLINE zeigt Ihnen Fische dicht über dem Grund an
Fish I.D. Funktion zur einfachen Fischerkennung
automatische Zoomfunktion und Auswahl verschiedenener Alarm Funktionen
Wasserdicht



*Lowrance X-4 Pro Echolot*

*Der günstige Lowrance X-4 Pro Fishfinder, ausgerüstet mit der bewährten Lowrance **83/200kHz Fischfinder Technologie.*
*Display Eigenschaften: *


4" (10.2 cm) Film SuperTwist LCD
240Vx160H Pixel Auflösung
Hintergrundbeleuchtung
4 Graustufen
*Echolot Eigenschaften: *


maximale Wassertiefe ca. 300 m (bei 83 kHz)
1.500 Watt peak-to-peak Leistung
83/200 kHz Heckgeber mit einem Öffnungwinkel von maximal 120° und eingebautem Temperatursensor
Advanced Signal Processing (Automatic ASP) für beste Bildqualität
patentierte GRAYLINE zeigt Ihnen Fische dicht über dem Grund an
Fish I.D. Funktion zur einfachen Fischerkennung
automatische Zoomfunktion und Auswahl verschiedenener Alarm Funktionen
Wasserdicht

Greifen Sie jetzt zu. Wenn Sie noch Fragen haben, rufen Sie uns doch einfach an oder schreiben Sie uns eine Mail.


----------

